# '84 Quantum sedan in my local yard.



## FalconFixer (Oct 27, 2003)

boys and girls. theres a 84 TD quantum sedan in my local yard. thought id throw it up here, i dont need anything from it, but if any of you do, shoot me a pm. i'm not here to make a fortune(you pay what i pay+ actual shipping, tips are accepted!), just to save what i can from the scrapper. it appears to be in decent shape. if you guys need any parts, i dont mind grabbing them and shipping. remember, PM as i dont visit this forum much. 

its not a syncro!


----------

